# I'm coming to that point in my career...



## JEazy (Jul 6, 2006)

...where i need a semi-professional looking website/portfolio made. Would anybody be interested in helping me make one? I know nothing about it and would really appreciate the help. Thanks.

-Justin


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you know Photoshop?  You can make a website using photoshop cs2 and imageready. I'll write it out for you and post later.


----------



## JEazy (Jul 6, 2006)

oh really? yes i am quite familiar with photoshop. thanks a bunch if you do type it out for me, it would help alot!


----------



## Je-C (Jul 6, 2006)

CS2 and other programs used to arrange an array of images and objects in a way you want a website to look and then having the program to do the programming is what's commonly called a WYSIWYG (What You See Is Wgat You Get)
 program.  There's nothing wrong with them for basic websites, and they're becoming more popular.  A bit of useless info for ya.  Best of luck to ya!


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 7, 2006)

What other sorts of websites do you like? Simple? Interactive? What do you want on it?


----------



## JEazy (Jul 7, 2006)

well i pretty much want it to be like Digital Matt's website.

http://www.mattperko.com


----------



## Boston® (Jul 25, 2006)

Matt's website was designed and made in flash. That is much harder to do.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 25, 2006)

Certainly you can come up with something better than my site 

Yes it was done in flash, and was not easy, but I don't think that flash is necessarily the way to go.  I'm going to redesign mine anyway, because I haven't gotten it to work correctly in all resolutions, and I really want it to be more simple.


----------



## JamesD (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm personally fond of plain, basic HTML.  It's easy to learn and use, and with programs like FrontPage, and, I guess, Photoshop, it's even easy to customize.  I can't comment on PS, because I've never used it; I use The Gimp.

Basically, check out the tools you have, and see if what you want can be accomplished with them.  Research is your friend.  I wanted something easier to maintain than plain HTML, so I implemented PHP and MySQL as well... but I can't describe the countless hours of maddening frustration involved--and I'm a c++ programmer...

It's not so much what you use, as how you use it.

Good Luck!


----------



## essjayyell (Aug 2, 2006)

Dreamweaver is really easy to use. You dont really need to know how to write all the html because you can work in a design mode and basically drag and drop things where you want them. The F1 key is your friend.


----------



## bethany138 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok - in PS - Design your site like a photo... make each thing you want to be a link as a seperate layer... then go into imageready (little icon at the bottom of the toolbar) and right click each layer and select make layer based slice or something like that...lol.  I don't have the program here at work.  Anyway - make sure that your slices menu is up and set each slice to be the link you want... make sure the names are different for each different slice... and set the url.  Then you will save optimized as into a main folder for your site.  That folder should have 1 images folder and all of your html files when you get done.  

Ok.. thats it.... the rest you can figure out by playing with it.. or i will try to write something more in depth when i can.

b


----------

